# iPhone 3G As A Webcam



## bitznbytes (Jun 10, 2006)

Looking to use my old jailbroken iPhone 3G as either a live video or still photo surveillance cam. Is there an app out there (compatible with IOS 3 and 4) that I can use on both my iPhone 3G and 4 such that I can connect both and either get a video stream or even photo shot from my 3G?


Thanks,
B


----------



## DavidH (Jan 4, 2009)

Look at AirBeam in the App Store.

AirBeam for iPhone, iPod touch, and iPad on the iTunes App Store

Have Fun.
DavidH


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

That is such a cool app.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

AirBeam sounds awesome.

Let's say you want to go the opposite direction. Use your home Mac's camera while you are out with your iPhone. Grab files from your Mac, and much more. I use Presence (used to be called FarFinder until Apple apparently told them they couldn't use "Finder" as part of their name):

Presence for iPhone, iPod touch, and iPad on the iTunes App Store


----------

